# Steelhead locations



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello members of the Steelhead Forum,

I have discovered a small river in Ohio that is not stocked by the Ohio DNR, but has a fishable population of steelhead this time of year.

Over the past few Fall fishing seasons I have spotted adult steelhead (some over 30") moving upstream. 

After the rain that we had what locations should I be targeting? Should I fish deep holes that are below a series of rapids? I am clueless as to where to begin.

As far as bait or lures, I was intending on throwing small size 0-2 Mepps spinners or floating Berkeley trout bait on 4 lb test line.

Any input would be greatly appreciated and I will report back on my finds. 

Thank you


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

You'd have to PM me the exact location of this river and the spots you've seen them to get an answer. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Seriously, though if the water is still high and there's lots of debris I'd target around rocks, bends and deeper holes. Anywhere they can get out of the direct line of debris.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

So in general these fish like the deeper holes? Do they sit on the bottom or press themselves against the deep side of the bank?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I'm far from an expert, just started fishing for them a few years ago. I was in PA this week and when the water got high and dirty we did well close to the bank on a bend that also happened to be deep water. We hooked up on 5 steelhead within 5 feet of the bank. In normal flows when it's still warm I target just above or below riffles. Earlier in the week when the water was still low I landed 2 and lost a couple more at the top of a shallow riffle and one in the riffle. The shallow water hit were all on minnow patterns
The deeper ones were all on flashy sucker spawn patterns.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

TWW, do yourself(and the fish!) a favor and don't "downsize" too much. If you do hookup with a good sized steelie, the "average angler" will not land the fish on 4# line. Should you do "everything" textbook and happen to land a fish using UL, plan on keeping it as the fish will be totally spent. It takes a lot out of the fish due to the amount of time required to prevent a break off, and the fish will never recover. They will fight themselves to the brink of death-if you let them. With the appropriate eqt, they can be brought to the net in short order, and released to fight again!(NOT saying they can't be taken on UL eqt, some guys do it and with some degree of proficiency but a novice will kill the fish 9 out of 10 times.)JMO!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> TWW, do yourself(and the fish!) a favor and don't "downsize" too much. If you do hookup with a good sized steelie, the "average angler" will not land the fish on 4# line. Should you do "everything" textbook and happen to land a fish using UL, plan on keeping it as the fish will be totally spent. It takes a lot out of the fish due to the amount of time required to prevent a break off, and the fish will never recover. They will fight themselves to the brink of death-if you let them. With the appropriate eqt, they can be brought to the net in short order, and released to fight again!(NOT saying they can't be taken on UL eqt, some guys do it and with some degree of proficiency but a novice will kill the fish 9 out of 10 times.)JMO!


As a muskie fisherman I completely understand the brink of exhaustion. Thank you for pointing this out, I never even considered this.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

ejsell said:


> I'm far from an expert, just started fishing for them a few years ago. I was in PA this week and when the water got high and dirty we did well close to the bank on a bend that also happened to be deep water. We hooked up on 5 steelhead within 5 feet of the bank. In normal flows when it's still warm I target just above or below riffles. Earlier in the week when the water was still low I landed 2 and lost a couple more at the top of a shallow riffle and one in the riffle. The shallow water hit were all on minnow patterns
> The deeper ones were all on flashy sucker spawn patterns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I will keep this in mind this morning. Thank you!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

A buddy and I casted spinners this morning for an hour and a half around a series of rapids left behind from a dam that was removed. Zero fish.

I may try another location this afternoon if I have time.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Just fished a series of deep holes in the lower stretch of the river. Nothing to report, not even a nibble. I threw a #0 Mepps spinner with a red gold blade, 6 lb mono leader, 8 lb braid main line (2 lb diameter power pro).

Maybe next time


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Only use 4# if the water is clear, if the flow is up and dirty should use a heavier line, once a chrome gets in the current you're fighting the weight of the fish and the current, and no 4# line will do it unless you have a 13' float rod. Use a heavy lb test line as the main then tie on a lighter lb floru to the lure.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

I fished this secret location yesterday afternoon with same results started at old dam location and worked down stream a mile or so spotted no fish. Too bad cause the water conditions looked really good


----------

